

Announcing the RethinkDB 2.0 release candidate - saintfiends
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/2.0-release-candidate

======
ddorian43
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9238983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9238983)

------
auganov
RethinkDB: do you plan on releasing any official benchmarks or projections,
especially with regards to how much better at realtime RethinkDB is or could
be compared to other realtime database systems built on top of non-realtime
databases?

~~~
phpnode
Would you trust those benchmarks if they did? Much better that a third party
creates them

~~~
auganov
That's why I mentioned projections too. I'd just love to hear a RethinkDB
person tell us how they see themselves in relation to it's alternatives. I
don't particularly care about their current performance because it's a young
project. I don't even know if they see real-time performance as their core
value proposition.

Tho of course, a third party analysis of RethinkDB's architecture would be
amaizing (-; Benchmarks not so much.

------
reitzensteinm
I'm quite interested in the upcoming official Java driver; I tried to use
RethinkDB for Clojure, but by then the DB was several versions ahead of what
the Clojure driver supported (the tests would randomly fail, in a different
place each time they were run).

Eventually, I swapped my project over to Redis, which was reasonably well
suited to the task (a scraper with independent values, the whole db is held in
memory and shipped to the client and queried locally).

Still, RethinkDB would have been nice for future proofing, once it is time to
implement user accounts etc, so I'd like to switch back in the future.

~~~
segphault
There's also a new third-party Clojure driver under development:
[https://github.com/apa512/clj-rethinkdb](https://github.com/apa512/clj-
rethinkdb) It's not complete yet, but it's starting to look pretty good.

------
FooBarWidget
What is RethinkDB's business model? I can't find anything about this. It seems
they currently live off VC funding but how will they sustain this?

~~~
segphault
As the blog post says, commercial support options and other services will
debut alongside the 2.0 release. You can expect more details when 2.0
officially launches.

